# Can someone please address this? (Please?)



## reveal

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=106049

I, like many others, are frustrated with the lack of updates on the prizes regarding the fundraiser. It's been over 8 months and we have heard nothing on the status of prizes beyond "I'm still working on it" and "It's taking longer than I expected."

I understand people are busy and have priorities, but someone, Piratecat, another mod, anyone, needs to address this *especially* now that there is another fundraiser on the front page. I think this has left a bad taste in peoples mouths and might keep them from contributing to a very worthy cause.


----------



## reveal

This is the last time I will bring this up. Anyone? Please? People are getting pissed off about this.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir

If someone does get involved, please read the original thread starting at around Page 17 or so, and note the lack of whining, flaming, etc.  People have been extraordinarily patient, and it's not the lack of prizes that's starting to get aggravating, it's the lack of responsiveness.


----------



## Morrus

We're aware of it -- and I've pinged PC in the staff forum. I'm sorry I can't be any more help than that - I've no control or input in it all. Right now, PC is away, and he has had one hell of a year so far (deaths, illnesses - it seems to just keep coming) which is why he hasn't been on the boards very much for the last few months. 

We're all very aware of how patient everyone has been, too, and we're grateful.  The reason I haven't posted anything useful in that thread is because, to be honest, I'm no more involved in it than you are and have nothing informative to say on the subject. 

When he gets back (I think he went for a week), I'll ping him again. In the meantime, I'd recommend keeping this thread alive with bumps, comments and whatnots to make sure it remains visible.

We'll get it sorted one way or the other!  If I had a bunch of cash, I'd just buy everyone who is waiting something cool, but I can't.  Although I have just got a new job which starts a week Monday!


----------



## DaveStebbins

Morrus said:
			
		

> Although I have just got a new job which starts a week Monday!



Congratulations! I hope it pays well, suits you, is lots of fun and is full of great co-workers. 

Lime mine!   

-Dave


----------



## reveal

DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> Congratulations! I hope it pays well, suits you, is lots of fun and is full of great co-workers.
> 
> Lime mine!
> 
> -Dave




You work in a lime mine? Hmmm. I always thought those grew on trees. You learn something new every day.


----------



## Plane Sailing

reveal said:
			
		

> You work in a lime mine? Hmmm. I always thought those grew on trees. You learn something new every day.




Nah, you're thinking of limes - tasty green fruit. Lime is a calcium carbonate compound



			
				Tiscali Reference said:
			
		

> White powdery substance used in making mortar and cement. It is made commercially by heating calcium carbonate (CaCO3), obtained from limestone or chalk, in a lime kiln. Quicklime readily absorbs water to become calcium hydroxide Ca(OH)2, known as slaked lime, which is used to reduce soil acidity.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne

Someone gave Morrus a job as a Mime?


----------



## reveal

Kid Charlemagne said:
			
		

> Someone gave Morrus a job as a Mime?




We think so, but Morrus won't talk about it.


----------



## Piratecat

Absolutely valid complaint. I am back home from the west coast on Sunday; I'll either email everyone or post here before I go to bed Sunday night. Thank you for being polite despite the fact that I've dragged this out far longer than is reasonable.


----------



## Mark CMG

Kid Charlemagne said:
			
		

> Someone gave Morrus a job as a Mime?




No, no.  As a Meme.  He follows someone around to remind them of their roots.


----------



## Truth Seeker

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> No, no. As a Meme. He follows someone around to remind them of their roots.




Cute


----------



## Gomez

I wish I had the time to write a rhyme about a mime working in a lime mine.


----------



## Pielorinho

DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> Lime mine!



I actually had a job once digging the tunnels under that mine.  Best job I ever had--it was sublime!

Daniel


----------



## reveal

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> I actually had a job once digging the tunnels under that mine.  Best job I ever had--it was sublime!
> 
> Daniel


----------



## DaveStebbins

That was so much fun, I'm not even going to bother editing my post to say, "Like mine!"

I wish the mistakes I make at work turned out this well.

 

-Dave


----------



## Krug

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> I actually had a job once digging the tunnels under that mine.  Best job I ever had--it was sublime!
> 
> Daniel




Until you did time for committing a crime?


----------



## Piratecat

I hate to interrupt the hideous puns - oh wait, no I don't - but I'm going out tomorrow to buy and print address labels. Updates once I do.


----------



## Hand of Evil

evil I say...


----------



## BSF

Hey Piratecat,
Before you print anything out, you might check to be sure addresses are still current.  I know mine isn't.  

Hmm, maybe I ought to PM you with the new one.


----------



## Cheiromancer

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I hate to interrupt the hideous puns - oh wait, no I don't - but I'm going out tomorrow to buy and print address labels. Updates once I do.




I seem to have missed yesterday's updates.


----------



## Wystan

All of us did apparently.


----------



## reveal

Maybe I should stop being nice.

PC, it's been a week with no update. You said you'd have an update. Dammit, please, please, *PLEASE* post something. This is just frustrating as hell.


----------



## Darkness

reveal said:
			
		

> Dammit, please, please, *PLEASE* post something.



 Maybe also PM PC. _Doppelt hält besser_, after all.


----------



## Morrus

Gah!  I think Kev's getting ready for Gen Con, too, so he may not even see this now.

Someone think of something I can do to help make things right while we wait.  As I mentioned before, I have that long list of email addresses (but not other info), so if you can think of something that a long list of email addresses can be used for that doesn't cost any money [I have none!], I'll gladly do it.


----------



## Cheiromancer

Morrus, I don't think it falls on you to make it right.  The one thing I could see you doing (Community Supporter Account stuff) is the one thing I *don't* want to see you doing.  It makes absolutely no sense to forego money the site needs to keep going (the regular income from CS renewals) as a reward to people who donate money in emergency situations.  So please, don't do that.

But your willingness to do something, and the fact that you posted, means a lot to me.  Thanks.


----------



## Morrus

Oh, I agree that that specifically is probably not a wise idea.  Also, sending out free ENP stuff isn't, either - as that ends up coming from the pockets of people like Hellhound, Dextra and Rangerwickett, who have nothing to do with all this.  But I do feel I should do something, and certainly don't mind doing so!

I just can't think what!


----------



## reveal

Morrus said:
			
		

> Oh, I agree that that specifically is probably not a wise idea.  Also, sending out free ENP stuff isn't, either - as that ends up coming from the pockets of people like Hellhound, Dextra and Rangerwickett, who have nothing to do with all this.  But I do feel I should do something, and certainly don't mind doing so!
> 
> I just can't think what!




Force Piratecat to let someone else do the work.


----------



## Morrus

reveal said:
			
		

> Force Piratecat to let someone else do the work.




I can't! 

So, anyone got any reasonable suggestions?  I _could_ do the CS account thing... or maybe add a board feature for the donators or something? Is there some kind of board feature people would particularly like which would be reasonably easy to implement and wouldn't screw up the rest of the boards in any way?


----------



## Krug

PC posted today. Can he POST SOMETHIING and let us know about status? He said he went to get labels about a week ago.


----------



## Wystan

PirateCat. We see you post. You make promises. You lag behind on those promises. (So far no big deal right...) Then you just stop even answering? Heck, I specifically contacted AEG on their message boards when the donation drive was on and asked them to donate swag, I also heard that Spycraft related stuff was donated.  I do not and did not want to see this site die. But a lot of people donated and were probably donating some of their normal *Buy RPG Money* as there was an incentive to donate more.


----------



## Piratecat

I've figured out whose address I need, and on the basis of good advice am double-checking on current addresses. I have sent out the first string of emails confirming (or getting) mailing addresses for the folks I need them for. I'll do the second flurry as soon as I'm back from Indianapolis.


----------



## Steverooo

THANKS, PC!!!


----------



## mythusmage

Folks, I didn't donate to get prizes, I donated to help ENWorld. The fact nice people sent me stuff to say thanks for donating is nice, but it's not why I donated. I get more stuff for donating, that's nice, but not getting more stuff aint gonna destroy my life.

'Sides, you're dealing with real life here, not a TV drama. Things don't get settled by the closing credits.


----------



## reveal

mythusmage said:
			
		

> Folks, I didn't donate to get prizes, I donated to help ENWorld. The fact nice people sent me stuff to say thanks for donating is nice, but it's not why I donated. I get more stuff for donating, that's nice, but not getting more stuff aint gonna destroy my life.
> 
> 'Sides, you're dealing with real life here, not a TV drama. Things don't get settled by the closing credits.




I think you've missed the point. I, too, did not donate because of the prizes. In fact, I donated _before_ it was announces that those that did donate would get prizes.

What people are more upset about is not the fact that prizes haven't been doled out, but that we've been promised, many times, that everything would be taken care of "soon." That certain things would happen that didn't. If anyone kept telling me "It'll be done soon" and kept falling through on their promises, my patience would definitely wear thin. Especially if it had been *9 months* since they first told me they would complete the project, even if they were having personal issues. 9 months is a long time and if the person working on the project can't do it, they need to give it to someone that can and not continue to make empty promises.


----------



## mythusmage

reveal said:
			
		

> I think you've missed the point. I, too, did not donate because of the prizes. In fact, I donated _before_ it was announces that those that did donate would get prizes.
> 
> What people are more upset about is not the fact that prizes haven't been doled out, but that we've been promised, many times, that everything would be taken care of "soon." That certain things would happen that didn't. If anyone kept telling me "It'll be done soon" and kept falling through on their promises, my patience would definitely wear thin. Especially if it had been *9 months* since they first told me they would complete the project, even if they were having personal issues. 9 months is a long time and if the person working on the project can't do it, they need to give it to someone that can and not continue to make empty promises.




Did the world come to an end?


----------



## reveal

mythusmage said:
			
		

> Did the world come to an end?




Not as far as I can tell. But that doesn't mean people can't complain about promises unkept.


----------



## DaveStebbins

mythusmage said:
			
		

> Did the world come to an end?



Why, is that the only time we can inquire about the state of affairs of a major prize distribution?

I would expect that few of the people who donated to the new server drive last November did so for the prizes. We're all wonderful people; hooray for us. I met Kevin and gamed with him at GenCon this week. He instantly became one of my favorite people. But sometimes, I remind even my best friends when they need to follow through on something. I don't think politely bumping the thread a few times a week looking for updates three-quarters of a year later constitutes the sort of greed your comments seem to imply to me. Most of the posts I have seen in that thread in the last few months (though I heven't gotten there yet to see any updates within the last week) have seemed more curious than nasty or greedy.

-Dave


----------



## Wystan

Still checking for cat hairs.
Pirate Cat hairs that is....


----------



## Dinkeldog

I'll put a post in the moderator's forum pointing this out to Kevin.


----------



## Morrus

Yup, he's been pinged!


----------



## Dinkeldog

Still waiting on this.  We haven't had anything from Piratecat since this was last pinged, but with the holiday weekend, that might not be much more than a semi-normal event.


----------



## roofing

*roofing philadelphia*

_(Spammity spam  - bannity ban. - Morrus)_


----------



## reveal

roofing said:
			
		

> _(Spammity spam  - bannity ban. - Morrus)_




Is that your entry for the free CS account?


----------



## Steverooo

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I've figured out whose address I need, and on the basis of good advice am double-checking on current addresses. I have sent out the first string of emails confirming (or getting) mailing addresses for the folks I need them for. I'll do the second flurry as soon as I'm back from Indianapolis.




So who got E-mails?  Anyone?


----------



## thalmin

No, but I've given up on expecting any. I'm not even sure why I still check this thread out any more. Morbid curiosity, maybe.


----------



## Morrus

Well, my offer still stands if anyone can come up with anything!


----------



## Wystan

We, the forgotten, gave to the site we love.


----------



## Steverooo

Things that go "Bump!" in the night!


----------



## Wystan

Steverooo said:
			
		

> Things that go "Bump!" in the night!





I am almost, not quite yet, but almost.....

on the verge of dropping this topic and:

wishing all the publishers my condolences for the lost reviews and reccomendations to purchase their items, 

Apologizing to those that would not have given so dearly if not for the chance of Swag, 

wondering if the next call is as dire as the last that was forgotten as soon as the goal was reached.

I gave $20. I do not care about the items. I do however know that there were people who gave and do care. They gave more than they would have as they drained Book budgets to keep this repository alive. The hardware end was followed up on diligently. The site is better than ever. But the givers feel slighted.


----------



## reveal

In 10 days, it will be 10 months since the end of the drive.


----------



## Dinkeldog

I pinged Piratecat again.  If there's a way for me to take some of his burden I will do that and we'll try to get things moving forward.


----------



## RangerWickett

(Edited for inappropriate sarcasm)


----------



## Dinkeldog

Ryan, that would be extremely rude.  We're trying to get a hold of Piratecat, but he's been a bit disconnected for the past little bit again.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I see these threads all the time and I wish I could really say something that would make a difference…  but there’s nothing I can say that will bring about any change and the only good thing I can say is that I’m glad the site is still around.  So I will leave it at that.


----------



## Berandor

reveal said:
			
		

> In 10 days, it will be 10 months since the end of the drive.



 That's still two months to buy anniversary gifts, right?

Tell me again the day before - just like christmas.


----------



## RangerWickett

I know Kevin's been having a hard time lately, but someone ought to get in touch with him -- AIM, over the phone, in person -- and let him know that people are starting to get displeased. It's alright if he isn't able to do it himself -- he certainly has done a ton for this site in the past -- but he should find someone he trusts who can take this burden from him.

We love you, Pkitty, and we don't want folks being miffed at you.


----------



## reveal

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> If it takes a little kick in the butt for him to do . . . whatever it is he has to do . . . then we should kick him in the butt.




Or..... he could give it to someone else to do.


----------



## Dinkeldog

Part of "give it to someone else" is difficult, and part isn't too difficult.  The difficult part is the physical presence.  I'll see if we can do anything with that, too.

Let's face something else, too.  Piratecat has, for years, put in hours and hours and hours of extra effort beyond what one could expect.  If things are harder right now, then "a friend" doesn't chide and embarrass the guy in public.  A friend shows concern and tries to help shoulder the load.  We're working on that, and if you have no interest in doing that, then please stand aside.


----------



## reveal

nevermind


----------



## Dinkeldog

Did I not say that I was looking at taking over part of the project and seeing if there's someone else that can take another part?


----------



## reveal

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> Did I not say that I was looking at taking over part of the project and seeing if there's someone else that can take another part?




nevermind


----------



## Krug

I'd like to see this done and finished as well. With folks changing addresses and all, the longer it takes, the more complicated it becomes.


----------



## Dinkeldog

Okay.  I have an e-mail list of contributors.  I think the next step is to identify exactly what needs to be sent out physically.  Then I need to identify who gets what.  Then we'll get those mailed out.  

There's still some turnover for the project, but we are moving forward.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> There's still some turnover for the project, but we are moving forward.



Thanks Dinkeldog.   I know that’s a big task you just took and I’m sure everyone will appreciate it.


----------



## BSF

Dinkledog, I doubt there is much I can do to help, but I am offering if you think I can.  Just let me know.


----------



## maransreth

alish2o was the collection point for all the physical (paper) books. Only the pdfs that were for all (or donators who donated over a certain amount) have been sent out. Alish2o has a list of pdfs that publishers offered as specific prizes.

So what needs to be done is:
get a list of what product there is up for grabs.
if there is more/less than the number of contributors randomly assign 1 product to people.
if there is more, then once everyone as at least 1 product, keep going through until everything is assigned.

email every person to see if there email address stills works and if they still live at the same address. Note a mail merge email document might be a quick easy way to do this.

the emails that come back not known, do a shout-out and find out what their new emails are. If they dont get back to you within a fixed period of time, then drop them from the list.

I think that's a start for what needs to be done. Note there were a couple of people offering to help with determing randomly who gets what once complete lists of emails and products were determined.


----------



## Wystan

Number the items and the people, randomize the numbers and give each person the item that randomly gets their name.


----------



## Dinkeldog

maransreth said:
			
		

> alish2o was the collection point for all the physical (paper) books. Only the pdfs that were for all (or donators who donated over a certain amount) have been sent out. Alish2o has a list of pdfs that publishers offered as specific prizes.
> 
> So what needs to be done is:
> get a list of what product there is up for grabs.
> if there is more/less than the number of contributors randomly assign 1 product to people.
> if there is more, then once everyone as at least 1 product, keep going through until everything is assigned.
> 
> email every person to see if there email address stills works and if they still live at the same address. Note a mail merge email document might be a quick easy way to do this.
> 
> the emails that come back not known, do a shout-out and find out what their new emails are. If they dont get back to you within a fixed period of time, then drop them from the list.
> 
> I think that's a start for what needs to be done. Note there were a couple of people offering to help with determing randomly who gets what once complete lists of emails and products were determined.





AWESOME!  That's the missing piece that we moderators didn't have and were afraid only PCat had.  I'm still going to try to get a hold of PCat and let him know we're underway.  Thanks a bunch!

I already have the list of e-mails, but not screen names to match those with.  The next step will be the random numbers (which are pretty easy, really), and I should get a ton of headway done this weekend.


----------



## Dinkeldog

Okay, I've pinged alsih2o.  Hopefully he'll be able to call me so we can get this moving again.


----------



## Dinkeldog

Also, Maransreth, that list of "things to do" is almost exactly what I'd posted in the moderators forum.  There might be one more "moving piece" but I'll burn that bridge when I get to it.

There are, however, 359 e-mails on that list.  So my plan was to identify how many "random numbers" I needed and e-mail just those individuals.  I'll see about getting any non-responders once I have a more manageable list.


----------



## Wystan

Also, keep a list of screen-name/prize if possible for the community to congratulate people....


----------



## Dinkeldog

Woohoo!  Alsih2o came through with tons of stuff.  Here we go...and I'll start a companion thread shortly...


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

I sent an e-mail to Piratecat a while back offering help if he needs a physical presence, since I am not too far from his home (I was under the impression he had some of the items that had to be physically delivered).  While I have not heard back from him, that offer still stands - although with my next class starting on Monday, my time is going to be more limited.


----------



## Dinkeldog

Thanks, Thornir, I appreciate the offer!

As of now, I've started sending out e-mails to the first few of the members that donated cash and the people donating prizes.  I need to break for lunch, but will get back to it yet this afternoon.


----------



## reveal

Thanks for doing this Dinkeldog. It may take a while, it sounds like there's a lot of info, but at least you're doing something and keeping us informed.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

Dink-I was going to send the books I donated to PC for distribution, should I hold off on that, or send them to you now? Or should I still send them to PC?


----------



## Dinkeldog

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Dink-I was going to send the books I donated to PC for distribution, should I hold off on that, or send them to you now? Or should I still send them to PC?




Hold off for just a second--that's the remaining bump that I haven't quite solved yet.  I'm still a full-time student (read: has no job), and mailing out a bunch of different things would put way too much of a strain on my personal finances.  I imagine that will vary by individual prize donor--so we can talk about that privately over e-mail.


----------



## Dinkeldog

For publishers/prize donors and prize recipients alike:

Please note that to a large extent you're getting basically a form letter.  Good grief, this is big.  I apologize up front if it seems like the initial information gathering is in this rough form.  It's a big thing, and I'm doing my best to sort through the concentrated chaos.

It's going to be slow going while I sort through some of the initial information gathering stuff, but I look forward to actually getting to talk to people that otherwise I'm much to shy to approach.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> Hold off for just a second--that's the remaining bump that I haven't quite solved yet.  I'm still a full-time student (read: has no job), and mailing out a bunch of different things would put way too much of a strain on my personal finances.  I imagine that will vary by individual prize donor--so we can talk about that privately over e-mail.




Drop me a line at rjmiller-at-gmail-dot-com and we can figure things out.


----------



## Steverooo

If no one else already has, let me be the first to say:

I got an E-mail, on this!


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Steverooo said:
			
		

> If no one else already has, let me be the first to say:
> 
> I got an E-mail, on this!



Cool.

Its nice to see movement on this.  It is obvious that this is a big job that requires a lot of effort and coordination.  

I appreciate that Piratecat has had a lot going on over the past several months and this has not been his highest priority, but at the same time he also needs to realize that he never had to do it alone.  This community is always willing to help out when its needed (and especially when free schwag is in the mix   ).  If we weren't there never would have been a need for all this work in the first place.


----------



## BSF

Dinkledog,
Rodrigo Istalindir had conecptualized a random prize distribution method in one of the other threads.  I am sure you could email him and he would be happy to help with that if he can.  If you are uncomfortable emailing him, I would be happy to email him and see if he is willing to email you.  

I'm glad Alsih2o got back to you so quickly.  

As I said earlier, if there is anything I can do to help, please let me know.


----------



## Dinkeldog

I am using one that is pretty random right now (I am rolling dice, basically.)  The process is pretty slow for a couple reasons.  We're going to be a little bit slower going now the next day or so, and then should pick back up again.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir

Anything I can do to help, I'd be happy to.


----------



## Dinkeldog

Thanks, Rodrigo.  I've got the first batch of e-mails to people receiving prizes and publishers/prize donors out, and I'm waiting for some responses there yet.


----------



## Nyarlathotep

I'm glad to see something is being done with this. My thanks to all parties involved!

If we don't recieve an e-mail how long should we wait before contacting you re: the prize list?


----------



## Crothian

I've got 4 of the 6 people I'm sending prizes to.  I'm waiting for the final 2 and then I'll be e-maqiling everyone.  

Others might contact as they get names, so hard to say how long it will take people to get contacted.


----------



## Steverooo

I don't know what I could do to help out, but if you do, I'm game!...  (Hey, I can roll dice with the best of'em!)    

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Dinkeldog

Nyarlathotep said:
			
		

> I'm glad to see something is being done with this. My thanks to all parties involved!
> 
> If we don't recieve an e-mail how long should we wait before contacting you re: the prize list?




This is going to go for a bit yet.  I'll let you know.


----------



## Dinkeldog

I had one more prize donor respond and sent a response out.  I've got several outstanding prize recipients right now that haven't responded.  I'm trying not to get too far ahead of myself on one side or the other, as the complexity seems to be geometric.


----------



## Wystan

checking on updates...


----------



## reveal

Wystan said:
			
		

> checking on updates...




How about, at this point, since we know it's being worked on we back off and let them work? I don't want Dinkeldog, or anyone else who's working on this, to feel pressured more than they already do.


----------



## Dinkeldog

It's big and it's complicated.  I have one publisher and 7 recipients in the first batch that haven't responded.  I'm going to start the next round tomorrow and see how far I can get in the morning.  (Unless real life calls me in to work, then it'll be later in the day tomorrow.)


----------



## Steverooo

reveal said:
			
		

> How about, at this point, since we know it's being worked on we back off and let them work? I don't want Dinkeldog, or anyone else who's working on this, to feel pressured more than they already do.




Hey, I was gonna go "Bump!" inna night, tomorrow, if there wasn't an update, by then...  I didn't see once a week as being insistent, or anything.

In other words, if Wystan hadn't, I would have.  If Dinkeldog posts when something happens, probably no one will.

Hey, no pressure, guys!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Dinkeldog

I can say that if I asked you for an address then I have either sent your name to a publisher/prize donor for them to mail stuff or that I am waiting for that publisher/prize donor to respond to the e-mail I sent them.  Once that happens everything is out of my hands again and in theirs, as I don't actually have stuff here to send out.


----------



## Crothian

Along with the names of people you send to the donators like myself, could we also get the user names?


----------



## Dinkeldog

No problem.


----------



## DaveStebbins

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> I can say that if I asked you for an address then I have either sent your name to a publisher/prize donor for them to mail stuff or that I am waiting for that publisher/prize donor to respond to the e-mail I sent them.  Once that happens everything is out of my hands again and in theirs, as I don't actually have stuff here to send out.



So this means you've heard back from all the members you asked for addresses? Cool.

-Dave
PS - Woohoo!


----------



## Dinkeldog

No, I haven't, but I started the second round of prize donors.  There's some variation on what people had in November of last year and what they have now.  But this should speed things up a bit.


----------



## Steverooo

*More Than A Week...*

...so I'm bumping this back to Page One (even though it's not night)!


----------



## Elodan

Are emails being sent as prize winners are determined or was there a massive emailing to all who were eligible?


----------



## DaveStebbins

Elodan said:
			
		

> Are emails being sent as prize winners are determined or was there a massive emailing to all who were eligible?



The e-mail I received said I had been selected for a prize, and that Greg wanted me to send back my screen name (all he had was e-mail addresses) and a mailing address.

-Dave


----------



## Dinkeldog

As prizes come up.  The first set were easy.  Now things are a little more complicated so the pace is slowing down.  It's still happening, though.


----------



## Belen

Hmm..I have not received any e-mails.


----------



## Wystan

I would just type Bump, but then what would there be to read?

Thunder, thunder, thundercats, Ho! Thundercats are on the move, Thundercats are loose. Feel the magic, hear the roar, Thundercats are loose. Thunder, thunder, thunder, Thundercats! Thunder, thunder, thunder, Thundercats! Thunder, thunder, thunder, Thundercats! Thunder, thunder, thunder, Thundercats! Thundercats!


----------



## Dinkeldog

Do you think I've forgotten?


----------



## Steverooo

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> Do you think I've forgotten?




NOoooo... but you must be hunting Wabbits!


----------



## Steverooo

*Shhh!*

Be vewy, vewy quwiet!  I'm hunting Wabbits!


----------



## Dinkeldog

Steve, you were slated to receive material from someone other than me.  I really have no control over that.  I now have at least one other individual that is planning on sending material to me which hasn't arrived yet--until it does, I'm holding off on that next step so I can see what I actually have.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

Dinkledog, what should I do with the books I donated? Am I sending them out, or should I send them to you for distribution?


----------



## der_kluge

Should I be expecting some kind of email?  I haven't received anything...


----------



## Steverooo

der_kluge said:
			
		

> Should I be expecting some kind of email?  I haven't received anything...




FYI:



			
				Elodan said:
			
		

> Are emails being sent as prize winners are determined or was there a massive emailing to all who were eligible?






			
				Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> As prizes come up.  The first set were easy.  Now things are a little more complicated so the pace is slowing down.  It's still happening, though.




Just because you haven't gotten an E-mail, yet, doesn't mean anything.  You may still, or you may not.


----------



## Steverooo

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> Steve, you were slated to receive material from someone other than me.  I really have no control over that.  I now have at least one other individual that is planning on sending material to me which hasn't arrived yet--until it does, I'm holding off on that next step so I can see what I actually have.




"Dink",

I'm not worried about it (haven't been for the past year), just bumping the thread, once a week or so, since we haven't heard anything in a while...  No pressure!  Just keep us updated, K?


----------



## Steverooo

*BUMP* in the night!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

I'd really like to get the books that I pledged in the mail to those who are supposed to be getting them. Can I please get an update on the status of things?


----------



## Dinkeldog

I was hoping that some of the books that were supposed to come to me first, but I'll send you an e-mail to find out what you have instead.


----------



## Dinkeldog

Self-bump.  I'm exhausted and going to take a nap.  This might not get addressed until tomorrow, but will by then at the latest.


----------



## Dinkeldog

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Dinkledog, what should I do with the books I donated? Am I sending them out, or should I send them to you for distribution?




Librarian, can you e-mail me at the address in the "contact a moderator" thread?  I'm having difficulties sending an e-mail to you.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> Librarian, can you e-mail me at the address in the "contact a moderator" thread?  I'm having difficulties sending an e-mail to you.




Done.


----------



## Mark CMG

This seems to be going well at this point.  Let me know if there is anything more I can do.


----------



## Steverooo

*Updates?*

AnyMody got an update?

(AKA Weekly BUMP!)


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

I've started sending out prizes to people whose names I have been given. 3 so far. So things are moving.


----------



## Crothian

I also have been doing the same.


----------



## Steverooo

Excellent!  Thanks for all the hard work, you guys!


----------



## Jupp

Yuck, so much for not watching the Meta forum from time to time  It's nice to see people working on this issue.  I almost forgot about the whole server drive thingie since the main thread doesnt reappear as regularly as it used to be and so I somehow lost track of it.


----------



## Steverooo

Ker-Flumph!


----------



## Wystan

Is that a bump in disguise? Or a Ker-Flumph in your pocket?


----------



## BSF

I hope it is all proceeding well.  I never got an email so I am not even sure if Dinkledog has made it through the entire list of contributors yet.


----------



## Steverooo

Any news?


----------



## Dinkeldog

Give me until tomorrow.  I'm hip deep in finals and the last set of e-mails I sent to people planning to contribute at the end of September was very disappointing.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> Give me until tomorrow.  I'm hip deep in finals and the last set of e-mails I sent to people planning to contribute at the end of September was very disappointing.




Finals?  Where are your priorities, man?  Don't you understand that academics are a fleeting thing that will become irrelevant in just a few years, but gaming schwag lasts forever (as long as it has a decent binding or PDFs never become ancient technology unable to be opened).  
 

Good luck with your finals and then get some R&R before you stress out over this stuff.


----------



## Dinkeldog

Let me solicit some advice from people here:  

For people that don't give me any response, should I give up after some period of time?  Unfortunately I don't have a list by username, just by e-mail.  Should I put up the e-mails of people that I got no response from here?

I've had several prize donors back out.  I think I'm going to start another thread asking people to contact me if they are still interested in donating prizes, as it has been a full year.

After that, I've got a large number of remaining prizes, which I can talk to AlSiH2O (who has been driven by the site by various users and apparently moderators missing that there were problems) about distributing.

Any opinions on these?


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> For people that don't give me any response, should I give up after some period of time?  Unfortunately I don't have a list by username, just by e-mail.  Should I put up the e-mails of people that I got no response from here?




I'd start a new thread in General, and post the names of people you are trying to contact. Title it something like: "Did you donate to last years fund drive, and still waiting for a prize?"



			
				Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> I've had several prize donors back out.  I think I'm going to start another thread asking people to contact me if they are still interested in donating prizes, as it has been a full year.



I'll kick a few more things in. You have my email address. I still have some of my original donated books left as well. Send me 2 or 3 more names.


----------



## Cheiromancer

I don't think that you should post a big list of people's emails.  But you could certainly post a thread asking if people had donated and not gotten a response.  They could email you (or a dedicated account set up on gmail or something for this purpose) and you could see if they match up with your list.

You could also set up a post for publishers- those who were willing to send prizes and can still do so, and maybe those who are willing to volunteer prizes even though the drive was a year in the past.

My concern would be that whatever logistical snarls that messed up the previous distribution would still be present and mess up this attempt to fix it.


----------



## reveal

At this point, honestly, I wouldn't even bother. You've got bad e-mail addresses, people not responding, and publishers pulling out. It's been so long, it's going to be really, really difficult to get this done.

With the store now in place, it might be easier just to give people credit for purchases.


----------



## Wystan

Post e-mails here, or make a new general thread. Name it regarding the drive..... 

See if anyone is also willing to add more swag to cover those that backed out maybe?


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> I don't think that you should post a big list of people's emails.




I agree with not posting emails, but a list of names would be fine. People could look at the list and see if there is anyone they know who may not read the site regularly, and have them post or contact you.


----------



## spectre72

reveal said:
			
		

> At this point, honestly, I wouldn't even bother. You've got bad e-mail addresses, people not responding, and publishers pulling out. It's been so long, it's going to be really, really difficult to get this done.
> 
> With the store now in place, it might be easier just to give people credit for purchases.




I have tried to stay away from this thread, but have to make one comment....

I told you so  

Months ago there were a few of us who tried to start a discussion on this topic, and even offered our assistance and we were told things would be finished when the people volunteering had time.

After months of trying to get this resolved a new volunteer stepped forward.

Unfortunately, too much time passed from the drive until any attempt to finish this.

I have to give a hand to those who have tried, but I don't see how this will ever be finished.

This had to be completed immediately after the fund drive if you wanted to keep the publishers attention, and unfortunately that did not happen.

And that is unfortunate because the whole server fund drive has left a very bad taste in my mouth about donating money to something like this.

Next time I will have to think twice before donating, and Enworld will be the one that loses.

All because things were promised and never followed through on.

Like many others I did not donate for any of the "prizes", but the "prizes" were part of the fund drive that has not been completed.

And a part of me asks "The next time you donate what won't be completed?"

For those publishers who have fulfilled there commitments, and for the volunteers who have tried to salvage this mess - "Thank You for all of your efforts".

Scott


----------



## Cheiromancer

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I agree with not posting emails, but a list of names would be fine. People could look at the list and see if there is anyone they know who may not read the site regularly, and have them post or contact you.




I don't think they know the screen names, let alone real names.  Just email adresses.


----------



## reveal

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> I don't think they know the screen names, let alone real names.  Just email adresses.




I wouldn't want my e-mail address posted here. It would be too easy for a bot to collect and start spamming me. Plus I would see it as an invasion of privacy since I didn't give them permission to do so in the first place.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

My recommendation would be to start a new sticky thread in the general forum requesting that people send you their e-mail and username if they have not been contacted by you regarding prize distribution.  

See what kind of response you get.  You may find so many people don't respond that prize donors who have changed their minds won't matter.  Can't do much else than that.

If there are any remaining physical prizes after all is said and done maybe they could be put up for auction on Ebay and the proceeds donated to the Red Cross Hurricane Relief Fund or something like that.


----------



## reveal

spectre72 said:
			
		

> I have tried to stay away from this thread, but have to make one comment....
> 
> I told you so




The best thing to do now is focus on getting this resolved. You can point fingers later. You can also offer up some suggestions as to how to handle this rather than simply being negative. That accomplishes nothing.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> I don't think they know the screen names, let alone real names.  Just email adresses.





Every email that I have been given to send my donated prizes to has come with a screen name, so I do believe that Dinkledog has both.


----------



## Wystan

So post a list of usernames?


----------



## Belen

Well, I have not heard anything since PirateCat's last e-mail.  I did e-mail Kevin and ask him to change my e-mail address at that time.

So if you had dave_ncsu_alumni@yahoo.com on your list, then it is wrong.  Let me know if you need my e-mail address.

Personally, I love ENWorld and I make sure to keep my full CS account active every year.  I also donated to the last two fundraisers.  I am really disappointed in how this one was handled.  A lot of people would have agreed to help....


----------



## Crothian

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Every email that I have been given to send my donated prizes to has come with a screen name, so I do believe that Dinkledog has both.




none of the e-mails I have been given came with screen names.


----------



## Elodan

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> Let me solicit some advice from people here:
> 
> For people that don't give me any response, should I give up after some period of time?  Unfortunately I don't have a list by username, just by e-mail.  Should I put up the e-mails of people that I got no response from here?
> 
> I've had several prize donors back out.  I think I'm going to start another thread asking people to contact me if they are still interested in donating prizes, as it has been a full year.
> 
> After that, I've got a large number of remaining prizes, which I can talk to AlSiH2O (who has been driven by the site by various users and apparently moderators missing that there were problems) about distributing.
> 
> Any opinions on these?




I'm confused.  Are you not getting responses from prize donors, server drive donors or both? I'm a server donor who has not received an email since PCat's way back when and my email address has not changed.

I'm guessing there's a database behind the scenes here and somewhere in it is a mapping of email addresses and screen names.  Can someone import the spreadsheet with the emails into a temp table.  Then via some magic table joins, you should be able to get a list of screen names (and email addresses) for the donors.  You can then take that list of screen names and post it in general to try and get some responses (you can also then extract to another spreadsheet so that you now have emails and screen names together).  I know this won't help for people who have changed their email in their profile but it might be a start.

Tom
(I may have some books/adventures I can donate to the prize lot as well).


----------



## Alzrius

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I'd start a new thread in General, and post the names of people you are trying to contact. Title it something like: "Did you donate to last years fund drive, and still waiting for a prize?"




So, is there a thread there? I did a search, but didn't find one.


----------



## Crothian

Alzrius said:
			
		

> So, is there a thread there? I did a search, but didn't find one.





 it's there


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

Alzrius said:
			
		

> So, is there a thread there? I did a search, but didn't find one.




No, I just suggested that Dinkledog start one. I'm just an outside doner who is waiting to send his books on to people. I have nothing to do with the organization of this, I'm just making suggestions.


----------



## Steverooo

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I agree with not posting emails, but a list of names would be fine. People could look at the list and see if there is anyone they know who may not read the site regularly, and have them post or contact you.




The names can't be posted, as he's said he doesn't have them... just the E-mails.


----------



## Dinkeldog

Crothian said:
			
		

> none of the e-mails I have been given came with screen names.




Cthulhu's Librarian asked for the screen names, so I gave them to him.  I can send you the screen names for yours, Crothian, if you'd like.


----------



## Dinkeldog

Elodan said:
			
		

> I'm confused.  Are you not getting responses from prize donors, server drive donors or both? I'm a server donor who has not received an email since PCat's way back when and my email address has not changed.
> 
> I'm guessing there's a database behind the scenes here and somewhere in it is a mapping of email addresses and screen names.  Can someone import the spreadsheet with the emails into a temp table.  Then via some magic table joins, you should be able to get a list of screen names (and email addresses) for the donors.  You can then take that list of screen names and post it in general to try and get some responses (you can also then extract to another spreadsheet so that you now have emails and screen names together).  I know this won't help for people who have changed their email in their profile but it might be a start.
> 
> Tom
> (I may have some books/adventures I can donate to the prize lot as well).




Several prize donors came through awesomely, some came through saying they were done with the project, others had already been distributed.

I have two spreadsheets, one with e-mails of money donors and one with e-mails of prize donors.


----------



## Dinkeldog

spectre72 said:
			
		

> I have tried to stay away from this thread, but have to make one comment....
> 
> I told you so
> 
> Months ago there were a few of us who tried to start a discussion on this topic, and even offered our assistance and we were told things would be finished when the people volunteering had time.




What can I say?  I did the best I could and devoted possibly more time to it than I should have so far (a professor who decided that she was going to become my mortal enemy this semester didn't help any).  I'm trying to figure out how to get to the end-game at last.


----------



## Dinkeldog

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> No, I just suggested that Dinkledog start one. I'm just an outside doner who is waiting to send his books on to people. I have nothing to do with the organization of this, I'm just making suggestions.




I've gotten some addresses to you, and a couple people haven't responded at all.  

Finals are finally over, so as my birthday present to myself I'm going to figure out today what to do with what's left.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> I've gotten some addresses to you, and a couple people haven't responded at all.




I know, I'm not upset with you at all. I've done my part, and if I can do more, I will. Just let me know, I've still got some more books I can donate.


----------



## spectre72

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> What can I say?  I did the best I could and devoted possibly more time to it than I should have so far (a professor who decided that she was going to become my mortal enemy this semester didn't help any).  I'm trying to figure out how to get to the end-game at last.




Just to clarify my statements.

You tried to help solve a bad situation that was not of your making.

For that I thank you.

The big issue is that you should have never been put into that position.

And what really ticks me off is that there were offers of assistance for months that were never even replied to, and at this point the distribution will never be finished as it was originally promised (in page one of the original thread) due to a number of reasons.

So once again thank you for your efforts, and good luck in school.

Merry Christmas
Scott


----------



## Crothian

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> Cthulhu's Librarian asked for the screen names, so I gave them to him.  I can send you the screen names for yours, Crothian, if you'd like.




Its not needed.  I got them all mailed out and everyone responded to the e-mail I sent them telling them it was mailed out.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> I've gotten some addresses to you, and a couple people haven't responded at all.
> 
> Finals are finally over, so as my birthday present to myself I'm going to figure out today what to do with what's left.





Happy Birthday!


----------



## BSF

Dinkledog,
I would be happy to help out if I can.  I have not received any emails so I have been operating under the assumption that you have not yet gotten to me yet.  

So have you worked through the list of donors?  If so, I never received an email.  

Are you still working through the list of prize donors?  If you need alsih2o to be working on stuff, I would suggest contacting him soon.  I talk to him elsewhere and I know he has quite a bit keeping him busy as well.  As I said, if you need help, I am happy to do what I can.  Just let me know.


----------



## maransreth

A suggestion to see which of the money donors still want a prize, is to send a bulk email. If you have them in an excel spreadsheet, then use that in a mail merge that uses email.
Explain that this is to see which people respond within 1 week and who will be eligible for prizes and what there mailing address is. At the same time have a thread in General (not a sticky) that there will be an email going out, if you dont receive an email contact Dinkeldog with your new email and mailing address if they are still interested in getting a prize.

With the prize donors, just work with what you have at the moment and Alish2o's books.
Then in excel create a list of all the prizes and use the Sampling option under Data Analysis* to get a number beside each prize. This number equates to a list of money donors. Then vlookup to get the person's email address.

If you want help with the second part, this would take 5 minutes max for me to do.

* If you dont have Data Analysis under your Tools menu, you need to add it in. This will be found under the Add-In command from the Tools menu.


----------



## Dinkeldog

maransreth said:
			
		

> A suggestion to see which of the money donors still want a prize, is to send a bulk email. If you have them in an excel spreadsheet, then use that in a mail merge that uses email.




I have an excel spreadsheet of the member-donor's names.  What I have for the prize-donors is a mishmash of e-mails.  The last one that responded positively was seankreynolds, the ever gracious.  

At this point, I think what I need is three or four people that can help me contact the remaining the member-donors and get physical addresses so we can send some stuff to them.  AlSiH2O has largely taken leave of this forum, sadly, but he's got a part to play in the remaining also.  I just want to optimize the remainder of the project so that it can be completed by Christmas.

If anyone is willing to contact people and get physical addresses (and I've been asking for screen-names), could you send me an e-mail at gdinke1 at uic.edu?  

I appreciate the support with this.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> If anyone is willing to contact people and get physical addresses (and I've been asking for screen-names), could you send me an e-mail at gdinke1 at uic.edu?




Email sent


----------



## DaveStebbins

Crothian said:
			
		

> Its not needed.  I got them all mailed out and everyone responded to the e-mail I sent them telling them it was mailed out.



For the record, I received my prize today in the mail. Many thanks to Greg, Chris, Rich, Kevin and everyone else who has been helping out since the server drive.

-Dave


----------



## Steverooo

*Happy B-Day!*



			
				Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> ...so as my birthday present to myself I'm going to figure out today what to do with what's left.




Have a good one!


----------



## Dinkeldog

DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> For the record, I received my prize today in the mail. Many thanks to Greg, Chris, Rich, Kevin and everyone else who has been helping out since the server drive.
> 
> -Dave




Don't forget Mark.

He's going to have a bunch of stuff to do yet, also.  (I'm also hoping somehow to lure him back here more regularly.)


----------



## Belen

Well, it has been over a year for me and I have moved.  Not sure if anyone ever had the address or not.  Oh well.


----------



## noffham

Same here, no word yet.  At least the server works!


----------



## BSF

I volunteered to help a bit.  I have a list of email addresses and will be trying to send some out tonight.  I'm not sure if either one of you are on my part of the list or not, but it looks like I have A's & B's, with a few C's.  Mind you, those are email addresses, not usernames.  So be on the lookout for emails from volunteers within the next couple of days.


----------



## BSF

OK Folks, The concert I went to last night went later than expected so I didn't get around to this until lunchtime today.  I even brought my laptop to work with me so I could work on this.  

I have the A's prepped to go and as soon as I reconnect to my home network, and my ISP, they will be sent out.  I have already corrected one email address that I knew had changed in the last year.  But I have to wonder how many other addresses are out there that need to be updated, and I wonder what the best way to go about this is.  Maybe I won't receive too many NDRs and it won't be a concern?  

In any event, the emails I am sending out have a subject of "EN World".  Hopefully none of them will get blocked in SPAM filters, but I can't make any promises.  

In any event, I just wanted to let you all know where I am at.


----------



## Aaron L

Thanks, BSF


----------



## BSF

Dang Aaron!  You were fast.  I was still getting ready to open a browser window to tell everyone that my first series of emails is out and I already have one response  (Aaron_L) and one reject.  

I think I might know who the reject is though so I am going to try alternate methods of communication and see if I am right.


----------



## BSF

OK, I sent out the last of the emails for my list a short time ago.  

So far, I have 7 replies as well as 2 bad address rejects.  

As I said, I think I know who one of the folks is and have tried to contact that person through alternate channels.  

Etiquette-wise, would it be a gross violation to post the first portion of the other email address here in the hopes that the person will see it and notify us of an updated address?


----------



## Dinkeldog

I think what I'm going to do is ask people to contact me if they know they donated last year but their e-mail changed.  What I'd need is their old e-mail, new e-mail, and physical addresses.


----------



## BSF

Sounds fair enough.  I have one more NDR.  Between replies and bad addresses, I have 1/3 of my portion cleared.  Really I don't think that is too bad for just a bit over 12 hours since I sent out the first one.  Hopefully more will come in today while I am at work.  

How long do we want to wait on replies before I return the spreadsheet to you?


----------



## BSF

OK, I have received responses from roughly half the addresses I have emailed.  I also have two bad email addresses and I found an alternate address for one of the bad addresses I had earlier.  Given that we are an online community, it seems likely that the greatest flurry of responses will be within the first 24-36 hours.  Hopefully I will be wrong and I will get a good success rate overall.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

I sent out emails to my list of people, I've received several replies, and had about 5 immediate bounces from invalid email addresses. one of those I know the persons current address. Will see how things fall out over the next few days.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

23 responses from the 50 emails I sent out, plus 5 bouncebacks. So BSF & I are about on the same track.


----------



## BSF

Yep, I haven't had a response for 12 hours now.  All told, I think that gives me 24 replies and 2 bad addresses out of the 48 emails I sent out.  

For those of you following the thread, be sure to check your SPAM filters and such.  Both Cthulhu's Librarian and I clearly marked subject lines with EN World in it.  And if you know folks that might have donated, please feel free to ask them if they have received an email.  

I'm not giving up yet, not by any stretch of the imagination.  But as I said, we are an online community so it seems likely that most of the responses will be turned around quickly.  It would be great to have more than a 50% success rate.


----------



## spectre72

What sections of the alphabet have been covered?


----------



## BSF

I only have a small portion of the overall list.  I would hazard a guess that Cthulhu's Librarian does as well.  Dinkledog is probably the only one that can provide a comprehensive answer on that.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

spectre72 said:
			
		

> What sections of the alphabet have been covered?




I've been doing c's & d's, I have no idea who's doing what after that. When I finish with these, I'll be taking on more.


----------



## Crothian

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I've been doing c's & d's, I have no idea who's doing what after that. When I finish with these, I'll be taking on more.




is this alphebitiezed by e-mail address, screen name....what?


----------



## BSF

For the ones I have, by email address.  It looked like I might have had the first 48 names.  As I recall, there were roughly 300 donors weren't there?  So maybe I had the first 1/6th of the list or so?  There could be other volunteers working on this and just maintaining a lower profile.  But I have been trying to keep everyone appraised of what I am working on just to keep the confidence level up that it is being worked on.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

Crothian said:
			
		

> is this alphebitiezed by e-mail address, screen name....what?




By email address. I got 50 names-28 responses and 4 that I cannot reach due to bad addresses (it was 5, but I had Der_Kluge's contact info, so I was able to reach him).


----------



## BSF

I haven't received a reply from anybody else on the list since 12/17.  It has been a week since I sent out the emails.  I'm not sure at which point Dinkledog wants to call it a loss.  I suppose there could be people on vacation that haven't had a chance to see the email yet, but it seems likely that many of the remaining addresses are on rarely used or abandoned accounts.  

Dinkledog, would you like to save the spreadsheet I have now and forward it to you?  Then if there are other folks that trickle in replies, I can forward those to you as well.


----------



## Steverooo

BUMP!


----------



## deltadave

Wouldn't imagine there will be much activity on this front until the new year, but thought I'd ask anyways

Timeline or status?


----------

